# I've got a new yak. (now with photos)



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

But I'm not telling you what it is yet..... :shock:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

my money's on a Revo :?


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

my bet is a Revo as well ;-)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I reckon an adventure, I think the big fella is too big for a revo.

Scott


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Is it a moss coloured Revo?


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

my money on the pro fisherman or whatever it's called...timing is very coincidental


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Revo 8)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

When i first went to a Hobie test day, "it looks like the Revo's are lady kayaks and the Adventures are mans kayaks " i over heard a lady say to her husband 8)

So i bet Davey has a "mans" kayak


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Viking Nemo... :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha , all wrong , a Stealth BFS would be his weapon of choice , no dark side Davey , for Gods sake no dark side ,. ahhh wait a minute , he hasnt sold his Prowler , so hes bought a small one to just knock around in and for the kids , AARRGGGHHH C'MON and talk will ya !!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

patience grasshoppers.

I'll post up some photos and all will be revealed soon (ish) .....


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

This is the internet, the land of instant gratification, patience has no place here.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I know what it is. 8) If my guess is right everyone is way off the mark, but Bazz will be very proud of you........and you better start learning how to do Eskimo rolls. ;-)


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I think its a Hobie pro fisher


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pedal swan.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> Pedal swan.


You know you want one...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ha ha!


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

Rstanek said:
 

> Viking Nemo... :lol:


you gotta problem with that??


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm,

I reckon its a piece of choice Sarf Efrikan glass!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn it Davey i've got another week till my new plastic gets here i need to live vicareously through others shiny new toys give already! :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I still say its a ski , i have just been doing some figuring , and , Davey still loves to surf , but hes getting old and bent and not nearly the trim ski racer that used to murder the GS courses , no its a Stealth BCF , because they surf so well and he wants to go offshore off Bate bay catching big fish and finish the day with a nice few waves . But , if not . its a kaayak for the Kids ,AND , thats a great idea as well , C'mon Davey , this is killing us :| :| :? :?: :?:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

my little money oes on st african ski.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I will go with a Pro fish, loads of leg room and plenty stable for the kidney.
Plus as said before, they have just arrived and he has started sprewkin.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a white water yak. Dagger Juice.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey shorty,

I'm female and I own an adventure island. I don't think you can be gender specific


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't see Davey switching from Paddle to Peddle that easily, my guess is that he might be going for something like this for his next yak


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

adventurelover said:


> Rstanek said:
> 
> 
> > Viking Nemo... :lol:
> ...


No, but from what I've heard DG might if he ever tried to fish from one, on account of him being half-giant and all...


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations Davey - enjoy it!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have it on good authority, its one of these.................


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

some pics of my new beastie....


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Your such a tease


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

wind assist .... Nice 8) 
I thought you said "New" :twisted:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhrrrggghhh , i was wrong , i hate that , :? :? :? :?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm losing interest, 
anyone want to go to the pub :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave, would you mind slapping yourself.
Cheers,
Smeg :twisted:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

keza said:


> i'm losing interest,
> anyone want to go to the pub :lol:


order me a pint - i'm on my way :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Obviously its a F/glass SIK sea kayak. 8) 8)

Is that a sail!?????

One impressive setup. Cleats everywhere.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok so for those who guessed Hobie...

WRONG.

For those who guessed Pedal Swan / float tube

WRONG (although i could come around)

For those who guessed Small sit-in for the kids / Whitewater kayak / South African Ski..

WRONG, WRONG, WRONG..

And for those who guessed SIK (not many of you) well I guess you're right. Its actually a Sea Kayak and I think the only one with an idea was AWTY who had some inside knowledge gathered from another forum ;-) .

Yep, I have a new kayak. It's actually not MINE officially, it's my brother in laws. But as it's been sitting in his shed for 3 years gathering dust I thought I'd do the good brother-in-lawy thing and give it a good home. And as it came at the right price (ie free) its even better.

I'm thinking of doing some longer paddles and want to improve my technique and all round paddling skills so I'll be heading over to the dark side (ie no fishing from this baby) every now and then. I'll still be fishing from my Prowler when the fish are biting, but for a bit of fitness and to cover some longer distances and possible camping trips I'll be giving this baby a run.

At 5.2 metres long, 62cm wide, kevlar/composite construction and weighing 17kg I reckon it should go like the clappers (compared to my SOT anyway). Its probably 10 years old and has some cracks and holes which I'll need to patch up first and the sail mount is rooted so will need to be replaced, but I'll deal with that at a later time (after I've gotten used to paddling it first).

Anyway, its not a fishing kayak but heres some pics anyway...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Hah, you know you're gonna put rod holders on anyway, you're only kidding yourself.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey ,Now that is really nice , you are going to love it and launch at Greys point and off ya go , i will join you in mine if you promise not to go too fast , that does look and sound like one of Ron Elliotts Reflections and its the same weight , 17 kgs is fantastic , wish mine was that light , i'm a bit keen to see you get into that mate , nothing like a bit of trolling out of them as thats how i started off but you will only get tailor , or hmm maybe a king or Bonito ., thats in Hacking of course .


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> that does look and sound like one of Ron Elliotts Reflections and its the same weight , 17 kgs is fantastic , wish mine was that light .


Yeah according to my BIL it is an Elliot brand, but i can't find too much more info on them. The Elliot website shows a boat which looks like the same size / hull shape etc called the Yacaaba and its listed as 17kg with Kevlar construction however that's obviously a current model and this one is an older one, probbaly without kevlar as it seems to be all fibreglass and I reckon its around 22 kgs, not 17kgs. If anyone knows anything more about these hulls / brand please let me know.

Bazz - happy to have a paddle with you anytime mate.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have only ever gone out on my yak without a rod once and i'll never do it again. However if you enjoy seeing the ocean come alive with fish, it's a good way to do it.
Nice ride, at least now you'll be able to keep up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey , i'm pretty sure thats a Ron Elliot Reflection , we have a few of them down at Sutherland Canoe club , and there really nice boats to paddle , nice and light and very fast, they have been on the market for only 8 to 10 years and are quite popular , he has a lighter smaller model called a VFT3, and thats about 14 or 15 ft for the lighter paddler . You will go well in that mate . How about bringing it down to Bangore one sunday morning with the guys and girls down there , we are an older bunch , but very friendly , and we have a paddle a talk and a coffee , and its in the park so the kids can play on the rides there .We have some handicap races and do go on some organised paddles down to say Captain Cook bridge , but my favourite is up to " The needles "its 12 kms and very pretty without any housing basically . If you can ever make , give me a yell and i'll make sure i'm down there to introduce you and have a paddle with you , would be great


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

no worries Bazz, might take you up on that one of these days.

However I think I'll have a few paddles 'just by myself' first to get used to the tippyness and so that you can't capture any of my embarrasing 'wet exits' on camera....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah Davey thats gotta be it , a Ron Elliott Reflection , photo of a leter model below , Ron Elliott really puts some thought into his designs and if you get to talk to him he will bambooxel you with his design ideas and you will be there for 3 hours listening , he certainjly knows what hes doing with kayaks and has designed som e real;lyt fast boats and that one is pretty quick and also quite stable , the bloody problem is getting in and out of them ,. i am as greceful as the elephant bird at it and half the time end up swimming .


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

well, ya fooled me. I thought for sure a Revo :lol:

Very nice yak mate, it should go like the wind and looks well suited to the touring scene. Congrats on the score, free stuff is always good


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks SICK or is that SIK ? anyway looks nice Davey. Enjoy your paddles, might see you doing the Murry marathon next.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank god for that, I was starting to worry that you were ganna get one of them Hobo's :twisted: .

Great lookin Kayak Davey, very similar to mine. Its a Expedition kayak like mine with the same length and beam. Should be very stable and hold plenty of camping stuff, because thats what there designed for.

Couple of things worth noting from one novice to another is.

a. Paddle, I've mentioned it plenty of times, if your shoulders are sore its probably the paddles fault. Basic technique isnt hard to learn but you'll have see a professional (like Bazz ;-) ) to fine tune it......mind you I havent yet and still can manage paddling for a long time. Also take a look at this link for the best way to sit.......other wise you'll get a sore arse. http://kayakfit.tripod.com/instructions.htm

b.Getting in and out of these things is not so easy at first. Wont try to give you any tips apart from practice in the back yard and then in the water where no one can see you. :lol:

c. I carry a small flat bottom collapsible scoop for emptying out the kayak, which is handy for having a wizz in, also carry a large sponge.

d. have fun. SIK are great for paddling, even if you decide this kayak is not for you, after you rack up a few klm in her you'll get an idea of whats best.........oh and get a rod holder. ;-)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , that really is one sexy looking kayak , it looks very much like a Howe, the lines on it are superb , nothing like them is there , so smooth and they just eat up the kilometers , although i am very much underdone at the moment , but i am looking forward to having a good paddle with Davey and if we get up the needles we may get a good Bream or Bass


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ELM said:


> Looks SICK or is that SIK ?


Thanks Elm... I think you've come up with the new name for it.

"FULLY SIK" :lol: 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Yeah Davey thats gotta be it , a Ron Elliott Reflection , photo of a leter model below , Ron Elliott really puts some thought into his designs and if you get to talk to him he will bambooxel you with his design ideas and you will be there for 3 hours listening , he certainjly knows what hes doing with kayaks and has designed som e real;lyt fast boats and that one is pretty quick and also quite stable , the bloody problem is getting in and out of them ,. i am as greceful as the elephant bird at it and half the time end up swimming .


Nah, pretty sure its this hull, the Yacaaba.









text as from Elliot website " Softside rails technology makes this one of the very best big volume sea kayaks available in the world. High-speed cruising and extreme stability makes this the perfect touring kayak"

Whatever it is, I'll try to test it out soon...


----------

